# مجموعة برامج للكشف على اعطال السيارات obd ii_i



## hany dif (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوانى الاعزاء مساهمة منى بسيطة لكى نرتقى بهذا المنتدى المفيد وتعم الفائدة على اعضاءة الكرام 
اقدم لكم مجموعة برامج للكشف على اعطال السيارات OBD II-I قم بتحميل البرنامج وحدد مميزاتة 
المناسبة لطبيعة عملك ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بشراء كابل OBD من خلل موقع البرنامج المناسب ليك وارجو من الجميع ان يستفيد وجزاكم الله خيراُ
تفضل ربط التحميل
:78:
http://www.obdpros.com/obd_software.php#free_software


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## الكشفى (14 مارس 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## guzou (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي عندي بوجو 207 ديزل هل هذا البرنامج يوكب تشخيص اعطال هذه السيارة و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aseraf2008aa (21 أبريل 2011)

شكران


----------



## black88star (26 أبريل 2011)

يديك الف عافية على المووضوع الجبار 
شكراً


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (22 يونيو 2011)

الف شكرررر


----------



## محمد اسيا (25 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر استاذ


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالرحمن سلامة (26 يونيو 2011)

شكراً أخي الكريم ... هل من شرح لهذه البرامج حتى تعم الفائدة ... ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر وتقدير لك اخي الفاضل*​


----------



## momoeng (9 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## عبدالله سيلاوي (14 أغسطس 2012)

اذا سمحت اعطيني الطريقه يالي اقدر انزل فيها البرنامج


----------



## السلطان2012 (30 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور علي الجهد الجبار بس هل هذا البرنامج مفتوح او فترة تجريبية وبعدين نشترية.....


----------



## fcs_fcs (10 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا
بس احنا عاوزين برنامج لتصليح كنترول موتور السيارة وكنترول فتيس السيارة وخصوصا السيارات اليابانى والكورى ويكون مفصل وبالانجليزى ويفضل يكون برنامج 
موضح به شكل البوردة بالمكونات التى عليها وشرح كل قطعة فى البوردة بتعمل ايه 
انا عارف ان طلبى صعب ولكنى محتاجه جدا
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فقيه العرب (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## mohmaj1 (4 مايو 2013)

تسلم ايدك اخي الكريم


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sermad (22 أبريل 2014)

شكرا الك


----------



## ad-il00 (3 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SHAWKY ALY (13 يناير 2015)

ياريت تكمل جميلك وتقولنا
البرنامج لكل سياره يعنى الهونداى ايه وهكذا


----------



## goldmagician (14 يناير 2015)

thank u


----------



## aboudi_y (19 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------

